# BUCCAL FAT REMOVAL DEADASS INCREASES ES RATIO



## Greeicy (Apr 24, 2020)

Does getting buccal fat removal increase ES ratio?





I THINK IT’S LEGIT.
@Swescension @Gudru GTFIH LOOK AT THESE RESULTS.


----------



## middayshowers (Apr 24, 2020)

is this buccal alone? looks like buccal + fillers but either way good result


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Apr 24, 2020)

Lens distortion?


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Apr 24, 2020)

kinda makes sense ig


----------



## WillVisitGandy (Apr 24, 2020)

Is fat removal permanent btw ?


----------



## Greeicy (Apr 24, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Lens distortion?


*No bro I think it’s legit. 




Holy shit biggest lifefuel. I think I finally found a surgery that I can get.*


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 24, 2020)

WillVisitGandy said:


> Is fat removal permanent btw ?


yes.


----------



## Greeicy (Apr 24, 2020)

Greeicy said:


> *No bro I think it’s legit.
> View attachment 373114
> 
> Holy shit biggest lifefuel. I think I finally found a surgery that I can get.*


@Gudru @needsolution *GTFIH CHECK THIS SHIT OUT. DON’T TELL ME THAT YOU CAN’T SEE HOW BETTER HIS ES RATIO LOOKS AND THIS IS JUST BUCCAL FAT REMOVAL NOTHING ELSE.*


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Greeicy (Apr 24, 2020)

Fuk said:


> View attachment 373113
> kinda makes sense ig


*Yes bro most retards who get buccal fat removal only remove the fat from the cheeks and not the temporal extension as well. The guy in my post and my previous reply got the entire buccal fat removed which is why their ES ratio increased.*


----------



## Hades (Apr 24, 2020)

*I need this tbh*


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Apr 24, 2020)

Lmao no thats because a different lens was used for the after shot


----------



## Greeicy (Apr 24, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> View attachment 373122


*You are literally retarded if you don’t think this guy’s ES ratio increased




@Swescension @Incoming @Gudru *


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Apr 24, 2020)

It does not change ES ratio per se, because its not actually changing your IPD or bizygomatic width


chadpreetinthemaking said:


> It does not change ES ratio per se, because its not actually changing your IPD or bizygomatic width


It gives the illusion perhaps, and then again if u take the effort to get lean this wouldnt be problem


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (Apr 24, 2020)

ACTUALLY LEGIT THREAD.

@Lorsss PIN THIS


----------



## Greeicy (Apr 24, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> It does not change ES ratio per se, because its not actually changing your IPD or bizygomatic width







it’s the closest thing to improving ES ratio. Just look at this result and tell me that his eye spacing doesn’t look significantly better


Don't Forget to mew said:


> ACTUALLY LEGIT THREAD.
> 
> @Lorsss PIN THIS


*Bro check out the other results I posted this is super legit. You just have to request that the temporal extension of the buccal fat to be removed as well not just the fat on the cheeks.*


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Apr 24, 2020)

Greeicy said:


> View attachment 373128
> 
> it’s the closest thing to improving ES ratio. Just look at this result and tell me that his eye spacing doesn’t look significantly better


It does, perhaps bloatcels here could use it, then again losing enough bodyfat achieves the same thing basically


----------



## Greeicy (Apr 24, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> It does, perhaps bloatcels here could use it, then again losing enough bodyfat achieves the same thing basically


Buccal fat is unaffected even if you are lean as fuck. This is legit for those who need their eye spacing improved by a few mms to look slightly better.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Apr 24, 2020)

this wont do much if ur zygos r too wide like mine tho


----------



## Greeicy (Apr 24, 2020)

Fuk said:


> this wont do much if ur zygos r too wide like mine tho


Thankfully my zygos has subhuman lateral projection so if i get the temporal extension of the buccal fat removed, my eye spacing would look better.




Another one. You can’t tell me that i’m the only one who sees a great improvement in ES ratio.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 25, 2020)

Greeicy said:


> @Gudru @needsolution *GTFIH CHECK THIS SHIT OUT. DON’T TELL ME THAT YOU CAN’T SEE HOW BETTER HIS ES RATIO LOOKS AND THIS IS JUST BUCCAL FAT REMOVAL NOTHING ELSE.*


I'm literally Auschwitz tier skinny


----------



## ImpressionableYouth (Apr 25, 2020)

Got buccal fat pad removal in January. Still healing from the procedure, can feel the scars slowly getting smaller on the inside of my cheeks. It did remove some of the bloated look but don't expect to get hollow cheeks from it, you STILL NEED TO HAVE STRONG CHEEKBONES if you want hollow cheeks. Buccal fat pad removal is 20%, zygos will do the rest of the 80%


----------



## Greeicy (Apr 25, 2020)

ImpressionableYouth said:


> Got buccal fat pad removal in January. Still healing from the procedure, can feel the scars slowly getting smaller on the inside of my cheeks. It did remove some of the bloated look but don't expect to get hollow cheeks from it, you STILL NEED TO HAVE STRONG CHEEKBONES if you want hollow cheeks. Buccal fat pad removal is 20%, zygos will do the rest of the 80%


This isn’t about hollow cheeks. This is about making the face look less wide so that the eye spacing looks better.


----------



## justadude (Apr 25, 2020)

what an es ratio


----------



## ImpressionableYouth (Apr 25, 2020)

Greeicy said:


> This isn’t about hollow cheeks. This is about making the face look less wide so that the eye spacing looks better.



Definitely, in regards to that, it works wonders and I've noticed it myself. Just wanted to make sure to let people who were curious about this procedure to be realistic with their expectations. It is a very minimal surgery, cheap too, and it makes sense why. 

I know there's some concerns about how you age making you look more gaunt but it's debatable.


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Apr 25, 2020)

Greeicy said:


> *You are literally retarded if you don’t think this guy’s ES ratio increased
> View attachment 373125
> 
> @Swescension @Incoming @Gudru *


nah bro it definitely increased


----------



## Greeicy (Apr 25, 2020)

justadude said:


> what an es ratio


High ES ratio = eyes look normal set
Low ES ratio = eyes look close set due to a wide face.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Apr 25, 2020)

ImpressionableYouth said:


> Got buccal fat pad removal in January. Still healing from the procedure, can feel the scars slowly getting smaller on the inside of my cheeks. It did remove some of the bloated look but don't expect to get hollow cheeks from it, you STILL NEED TO HAVE STRONG CHEEKBONES if you want hollow cheeks. Buccal fat pad removal is 20%, zygos will do the rest of the 80%


i have very wide cheekbones but they are lacking in forwards growth reeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Greeicy (Apr 25, 2020)

Fuk said:


> i have very wide cheekbones but they are lacking in forwards growth reeeeeeeeeee


Opposite here. 0 lateral growth and too much forward growth.


----------



## ImpressionableYouth (Apr 25, 2020)

Fuk said:


> i have very wide cheekbones but they are lacking in forwards growth reeeeeeeeeee



Lucky you, at least you have cheekbones. I actually had such flat cheekbones that the area was basically concave and it caused me to have deep nasolabial folds. It wasn't until I got some fillers in the zygos that the folds completely disappeared. It was night and day. And this was with just 1CC on each side, nothing crazy. Can't imagine if someone was to get implants and really get amazing projection


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Apr 25, 2020)

ImpressionableYouth said:


> Lucky you, at least you have cheekbones. I actually had such flat cheekbones that the area was basically concave and it caused me to have deep nasolabial folds. It wasn't until I got some fillers in the zygos that the folds completely disappeared. It was night and day. And this was with just 1CC on each side, nothing crazy. Can't imagine if someone was to get implants and really get amazing projection


im planning on getting zygo filler for forwards growth soon. can u pm me ur before/after? 

i know fillers run the risk of feminizing the face but its a risk im willing to take.


----------



## ImpressionableYouth (Apr 25, 2020)

Still waiting on the ability to PM lol, not sure if I have it yet. 

I understand that it's a concern, but it's a matter of being very clear with your doctor and telling them what you want. If you just tell them you want "cheek fillers" and don't go into detail, they will just inject at their own discretion and might give you chipmunk cheeks which are awful on men. 

Just be sure to tell your doctor to inject along where the natural bone is on your face and to ensure you maintain the masculine, high cheekbone look.


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Apr 25, 2020)

JUST BE LOW BODY FAT YOU LAZY NIGGERS


----------



## Bewusst (Apr 25, 2020)

This thread just lol


----------



## justanothergymcell (Apr 25, 2020)

Greeicy said:


> Does getting buccal fat removal increase ES ratio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doctor's IG post (Dr Keith Ladner) says that be recieved jaw augmentation as well, but doesn't specify fillers vs implants.


----------



## RealSurgerymax (Oct 14, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> @RealSurgerymax



Maybe it creates a more harmonious perception or illusion, but buccal fat removal does not change IPD or Bi-Zygomatic width. So by definition, does not change the Eye Separation Ratio


----------



## ImpressionableYouth (Oct 15, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> Did you get all of it removed?



That initial buccal fat removal was not effective, recently got some more procedures done and my doctor found more buccal fat that he missed last time, said _this _time, he got it all. But please still take into account what I said about having strong and prominent zygos.


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Oct 15, 2020)

Greeicy said:


> Does getting buccal fat removal increase ES ratio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What’s buccal fat


----------



## ImpressionableYouth (Oct 15, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> How long ago was that? You noticed a difference after all of it was taken out?



Currently still swollen from the second round of buccal fat removal, but yes this time it is a big difference, hollow cheeks slowly coming in.


----------



## ImpressionableYouth (Oct 25, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> Do you remember how much it cost you and do you have recommendations on how I should chose a surgeon?



Cost me about 1k USD and don't have much in-depth recommendations really. This is a very common and simplistic procedure, so it's a standard for a lot of surgeons. Just do some investigating about surgeons in your area and make sure they are highly reputable and reviewed and you should be good to go.


----------



## lasthope (Oct 25, 2020)

ImpressionableYouth said:


> Currently still swollen from the second round of buccal fat removal, but yes this time it is a big difference, hollow cheeks slowly coming in.


Why a second round?


----------



## ImpressionableYouth (Oct 25, 2020)

lasthope said:


> Why a second round?



Doctor apparently did not get ALL the fat the first time, said he was worried I would be in too much pain despite the local anesthesia.


----------



## lasthope (Oct 25, 2020)

ImpressionableYouth said:


> Doctor apparently did not get ALL the fat the first time, said he was worried I would be in too much pain despite the local anesthesia.


how can the doctor know how much buccal fat you have and if its worth it for you to get it removed?


----------



## 000 (Oct 25, 2020)

Greeicy said:


> Does getting buccal fat removal increase ES ratio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it lengthens midface also, lifefuel


----------



## 000 (Oct 25, 2020)

Greeicy said:


> View attachment 373128
> 
> it’s the closest thing to improving ES ratio. Just look at this result and tell me that his eye spacing doesn’t look significantly better
> 
> *Bro check out the other results I posted this is super legit. You just have to request that the temporal extension of the buccal fat to be removed as well not just the fat on the cheeks.*


Is there a way to remove buccal fat from all places on face without surgery? Can I just fast?


----------



## ImpressionableYouth (Oct 25, 2020)

lasthope said:


> how can the doctor know how much buccal fat you have and if its worth it for you to get it removed?



It'll depend, buccal fat pads are totally genetic. Some people have large ones, some people have small ones, some people don't have them at all. Your doctor will be able to physically SEE the fat once he makes the incision, but you just need to speak with him and see if you're a good candidate for it.


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Oct 25, 2020)

Greeicy said:


> *You are literally retarded if you don’t think this guy’s ES ratio increased
> View attachment 373125
> 
> @Swescension @Incoming @Gudru *


 He must have lost fat cause hes neck looks different


----------



## lasthope (Oct 25, 2020)

ImpressionableYouth said:


> It'll depend, buccal fat pads are totally genetic. Some people have large ones, some people have small ones, some people don't have them at all. Your doctor will be able to physically SEE the fat once he makes the incision, but you just need to speak with him and see if you're a good candidate for it.


Alright 
But they dont make a Ultrasound check to see beforehand if you have much buccal fat?


----------



## ImpressionableYouth (Oct 25, 2020)

lasthope said:


> Alright
> But they dont make a Ultrasound check to see beforehand if you have much buccal fat?



You might have to ask your doctor about that, I am sure there has to be a way to check before hand.


----------



## Carl-o (Oct 25, 2020)

What’s ES ratio?


----------



## ImpressionableYouth (Oct 25, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> Do you reckon I should get extremely lean before getting it? I am a little bit less than 6 foot but weigh 140 pounds. I feel that I am moderately lean but nothing great. However, I can’t really sacrifice to lose anymore weight as I’m already considered skinny.



You should always leanmax before getting any surgical intervention in order to accurately assess your face and see what you need to get done.


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 27, 2020)

Wouldn't this also work if you lost weight normally too?

(yes I know you need the surgery if losing it non surgically doesn't work)


----------



## ImpressionableYouth (Oct 27, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> You got this done in the states, right?


Yeah, East Coast.


----------



## ImpressionableYouth (Dec 11, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> Have you by chance noticed any difference in your ES Ratio?



Still swollen overall because I got it along with several other procedures so unfortunately too soon to tell.


----------



## randomvanish (Mar 13, 2021)

Fuk said:


> View attachment 373113
> kinda makes sense ig


i didn't know that damn


----------



## Tasty17 (Oct 27, 2022)

ImpressionableYouth said:


> Got buccal fat pad removal in January. Still healing from the procedure, can feel the scars slowly getting smaller on the inside of my cheeks. It did remove some of the bloated look but don't expect to get hollow cheeks from it, you STILL NEED TO HAVE STRONG CHEEKBONES if you want hollow cheeks. Buccal fat pad removal is 20%, zygos will do the rest of the 80%


Have you removed all of it?


----------

